# Video of My Reds eating Hikari Gold



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet!! I like the aquascaping!


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

ju5tin95 said:


>


Impressive! Good for you - to get them eating the pellets with such aggression. I'm still feeding my rhom pellets, but after I stuff them in a piece of fish meat.







I think I'd be terrified to see my 14" shoot to the surface with such ferocity. He'd be on the floor.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

hey thanks guys!! but yea A big rohm darting to the surface would just be messy but exciting!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very nice.
I like the set-up.

I commented and gave you a 5-star rating.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Very nice.
> I like the set-up.
> 
> I commented and gave you a 5-star rating.


Hey thanks P-man!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice tank...pygos are quick to accept pellets


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice tank. Mines do the same accept the fish are just a little bigger =). One cracked my glass lid and i still haven't found a place to get the lid.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

khmerboiRED said:


> Nice tank. Mines do the same accept the fish are just a little bigger =). One cracked my glass lid and i still haven't found a place to get the lid.


thanks guys! post up a vid if u can


----------

